# Neat picture app for firefox



## zig (16 Feb 2008)

Try it on google images as a test, way cool for a 1mb download.


www.piclens.com/site/safari/

 8)


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Feb 2008)

Very smart.  I've downloaded the IE version.


----------



## Peter6bee (17 Feb 2008)

That is very cool


----------



## sks (17 Feb 2008)

it's a rip off from what Mac users were use to, just made full screen and compliant with other applications. But yes, it's very nice and I hope computers will move more in this direction, where the clutter of icons, pointers and frames etc. . . will be removed and a much more intuitive interface is adopted. We basically have Apple to thank for being a pioneer in this making the steps to this . .


----------

